# Rabbit problem



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i live in pa and it is ok hunting for rabbit's but we have had a hard time this year we run 4 dogs and they are ok but every where we go any more we are finding more and more dead rabbit's killed by coyote's is any one else noticing this problem we hunt coyotes and have got a few but not as many as we should be getting we also run dogs for them two :sniper:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

you run dogs for coyotes?.. i have never heard of doing this...
i would suggest getting a call of a rabbit in distress, sit near some dead rabbits and call away... your coyote problem will soon be gone...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If it were really that easy, ay tee, then there wouldn't be a multi-million dollar market for predator hunting....

I would strongly suggest a shotgun if you will be hunting them up close. And call the farms and ranches in your area, they will more than likely have a few animals killed by coyotes, and you will get a good bit of practice taking them on farmers property as opposed to your hunting grounds. Just make sure you get permission first.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

where i hunt that generally would work... and yes, i hunt rabbits and coyotes... i mean yes, the problem would not be "gone" that will never happen... and i would normally let the coyotes take care of the rabbits and then take the coyote... what i dont understand about your post is, why not hunt the coyotes where you are hunting the rabbits, you know they are there and are willing to enter that land, so why go elsewhere to do the same thing... if the rancher is losing cattle to the coyotes would you go hunt them in an area where you would find rabbits or where they are taking the cattle?... you know what i mean... im not trying to bash your idea, i would just take them where the rabbits are because i know they are there...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I know what you mean, I was just making a suggestion of how to take more coyotes, not necessarily in the area, just to take more, period.

Plus, if you have a farm or ranch within a reasonable distance of your hunting grounds, there's a good chance of you getting the same coyotes from the property you hunt, since they have kind of a wide range where _they_ hunt, you know what I mean?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

yup.. both would work... just diff styles of getting the job done i guess...


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots of people hunt coyotes with dogs. Hounds and catahoulas work great.

I will be training my catahoula/lab mix to track and trail and waterfowl work but I don't think I'll be using him to hunt dogs since I only have one. I do plan on using him as a decoy on yote stands.. gonna tie him up about 25 feet away from me and see how that works.


----------

